# CRS LED Blowout SALE!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Many people in the past have asked. Now is the time. We will be selling our "cannon/paint can" style LEDs that currently being used on our coral vats. These have been proven great for SPS, LPS, and Softie growth.

The specs are as follows:

100W Multichip
Full spectrum
120 degree lenses
Meanwell LED Drivers with simple on/off function.
Custom Machined Stainless Steel Housing
Approx. 8 1/4" in diameter and 7 1/2" tall
Approx. 1.5 years old
$300 per lighting unit.

Current suspension of approx. 18" above the water allows for a 36" x 36" spread/footprint. You can suspend closer to the water for greater par values. These would be suitable for up to a depth of 36". 

Contact us to reserve one today. $300 each


----------

